# engine light



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got done with my route, had Jeep shut down maybe 5 minutes, and went to start it back up it was sputtering like it wasn't running on all 6. Backed out of garage to shut door and it is now running fine. Thought something must have got a little wet, but it dried off and were all good now. Drove to get some grub, half way there I notice the engine light came on. Get there shut it off and restart, still on. After 45 minutes, start it up, still on. Advice please!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the computer detected a misfire and turned on the light. If after 45 starts (I think that is the number) you have no further misfires it will shut of the light.

My Jeep has been doing that for years, I have a leaking injector, if it sits for just the rite amount of time between starts it will misfire.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

45 starts!? Well, actually that's not that bad. Good thing its snowing a lot, it won't take that long. I also already pulled the battery cable to see if that would help it reset. Ever notice the phone rings rite after you get in and take your boots off! LOL Thanks for the help!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

*Fixed*

Just an FYI. Removing the battery cable reset the light. All go to go!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes it does, However it also resets ALL of the learned data. You may experience driving issues for a wile. IE rough idle hesitation, trailing throttle responce...


----------

